# RAF base tywyn



## krisan (Jun 3, 2011)

Hiya all, my first "real" explore!!! 

i can find no history on this place whatsoever it's really frustrating. it's all locked up tight so no internals i'm afraid. bumped into the onsite security man. luckily he was quite nice (even if a little weird!!) he told me that a b-52 bomber crash landed just behind the main buildings destroying half of the train line that runs behind it. and that is pretty much it.

the guy that now owns it is currently trying to get planning approved for offices and a paint balling venue, as it's listed, he can't knock anything down so is going to renovate them. the water towers are being pulled down because they pose an infection risk due to birds using them as toilets!! anyway on with the few pics i got!!


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice one mate,Love the half demolished pillbox gives a good idea of how they were constructed.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 4, 2011)

That's a great find, Krisan. Some good remains there. Shame about the towers coming down, but at least the rest will be spared.
Cheers.


----------



## borntobemild (Jun 4, 2011)

nice place - not seen this one before


----------



## krisan (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks guys! i was gutted i couldn't get into the buildings. maybe next time! the security guy did say i could go and ask him questions if i want to know anything else! might go take him up on that!!


----------



## jindivik (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Krisan
RAF Tywyn opened in 1940 to provide aerial targets for the near by Anti- Aircraft training camp at Tonfanau, the main aircraft used was a Queen Bee a UAV from U flight no1 AACHU, also C flight flying Hawker Henleys on target towing drouges, the aircraft that crashed was a B 17 that overshot the runway not a B 52, the B17 losts it way from a attack in north Africa and was from 569th BS 390th BG Framlinington Suffolk 
well done on the photos on the camp very nice 
regards jindivik


----------



## krisan (Jun 5, 2011)

wow jindivik! thank you for the info!!  where'd you find it!! i spent hours trawling the net and couldn't find a thing. obviously the security guard was a little misinformed!!


----------



## frounderthestone (Jul 9, 2021)

I was there in 1971 when this place was the Army Outward Bound School (Towyn). It was pretty bleak and course was quite tough: morning swims at 0600 in the sea in November/December, rock climbing, kayaking, pot holing, long navigation exercises across the hills/mountains and a daily run over the assault course with a tractor tyre. Food was great though.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 10, 2021)

Interesting place and some nice photos just a pity they are spoiled by the Photobucket watermark


----------



## Wrench (Jul 11, 2021)

night crawler said:


> Interesting place and some nice photos just a pity they are spoiled by the Photobucket watermark


Agreed


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 11, 2021)

night crawler said:


> Interesting place and some nice photos just a pity they are spoiled by the Photobucket watermark


It's a shame they put that across, but it's because the photos were uploaded before the new payment rules were introduced. Also, if they are above the amount of photos now allowed you get an out-of-focus blurring. I took out a monthly payment subscription just over a month ago, which stopped the blurring, but it hasn't taken out the watermark, which is annoying, lol.


----------



## horse39 (Jul 11, 2021)

I was up there in the 80's, doing Outward Bounds training when in the Army. There was also a place just out of town that was an Army base in the 50's as my Uncle was based there, not sure if it was classed as the Same Tywyn base. I think it was used to house illegal immigrants as well more recently.


----------



## Big Duke 6 (Jul 12, 2021)

Dont think a BUFF ever crashed there tho! Good find though mate









Listing of B-52 crashes since 1957


A list of B-52 crashes since 1957.




www.ksla.com


----------



## junkyjonno (Sep 11, 2021)

well done on a first explore Krisan,

I was here mid 70's (as a young lad), family & friends camping just north at Cae Du. Seem to recall a group of us kids heading off to explore for the day (as you could/did in those days) and finding this. Think I recall exploring rifle butts and a squash/handball court and the pillboxes - but it was a LONG time ago now!
Was also told that the ultimately successful expedition to Everest in '52/53 mustered/sorted etc their equipment here but have no idea if true.


----------



## junkyjonno (Sep 11, 2021)

lots more info and links here, site wouldn't accept a link but search 
aberdoveylondoner.com raf-tywyn-or-morfa-tywyn-later-known-as-the-morfa-camp/


----------



## John Winwood (Jul 25, 2022)

horse39 said:


> I was up there in the 80's, doing Outward Bounds training when in the Army. There was also a place just out of town that was an Army base in the 50's as my Uncle was based there, not sure if it was classed as the Same Tywyn base. I think it was used to house illegal immigrants as well more recently.


Yes the other base was the Tonfanau camp which was built in the 1930's for the looming 2nd World War, it provided trading for Anti aircraft gunners, the gun bases are still there on the cliffs, other firing ranges still exist.


----------



## John Winwood (Jul 25, 2022)

John Winwood said:


> Yes the other base was the Tonfanau camp which was built in the 1930's for the looming 2nd World War, it provided trading for Anti aircraft gunners, the gun bases are still there on the cliffs, other firing ranges still exist.


Should have been training not trading.
I also explored this site in the late 60s early 70's from the Camp site at Cae Du, small world, there is a rifle range just behind the railway bridge and also there was a road bridge linking Tonfanau camp with Tywyn, removed many years ago and now replaced with a footbridge along side the railway bridge.
The old anti aircraft mountings are in the field behind Tonfanau station.


----------

